
Tech Industry Pursues a Federal Privacy Law, on Its Own Terms - tareqak
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/26/technology/tech-industry-federal-privacy-law.html
======
mirimir
This is _entirely_ predictable. These people profit from monetizing users'
data, so of course they want rights to freely do that.

Notice, by the way, that Apple isn't mentioned :)

